# Bubbles in hens eyes (pictures)



## Wyandotter

I noticed my hen had watery bubbles in the corner of one of her eyes. None of the others do and they all seem healthy including the one who had bubbles in her eyes.

At night I have noticed a few of my chickens have watery noses. And every once and a while I will hear a sneeze from my hens. Maybe 2-3 times a week I hear a sneeze but of corse I'm not outside all the time.

I separated her from the rest of my flock and she seems very persistent on getting out of the old chick cage. The hen who had bubbles in her eyes now has a little watery eyes now but she seems okay. I also noticed her face kind of smells.


----------



## Wyandotter

Here's the picture...


----------



## artsy1

respiratory- usually is what causes it- what antibiotics do you have?


----------



## Wyandotter

Is it contagious to the others? Should I treat them to? I don't have any antibiotics.


----------



## artsy1

yes respiratory is contageous, i'd get them on oxytetracycline, you can get that at the feed store in the cattle section usually- 5 days in the water - use the larger dose


----------



## Wyandotter

Thankyou! I do have that antibiotic I guess I just didn't say so because I thought it was for fish. Is it better by mouth or water?


----------



## Wyandotter

Ok well I just noticed the skin to the back top area above her eye seems swollen since there seems to be a roll of skin there! It looks like she has swelling above her eye and a irritated eye. :/ her eye is open about 70%


----------



## dawg53

I suspect you're dealing with Mycoplasma Gallisepticum (MG) or Infectious Coryza. However with coryza there is facial swelling and a foul odor around the head area. It's possible to have both diseases at once. Both diseases are easily transmittable to other birds and can be carried on your person including clothing, shoes etc...MG can be passed through eggs, but not coryza.
I recommend that you contact your local extension office or veterinarian and find out how to get your sickest bird tested either by bloodwork or necropsy. Mycoplasma diseases can be detected in bloodwork, coryza by necropsy. A necropsy would be best.
Whatever respiratory disease they have, you have two choices; treat or cull sick birds.
If you decide to treat sick birds, you'll have to maintain a closed flock. No new birds in, no birds out and no eggs sold or given away to be hatched. You will have to practice strict biosecurity. Antibiotics will treat the disease but never cure it. Symptoms temporarily disappear when given antibiotics but return when birds are stressed. Sick birds are slow layers or stop laying eggs altogether. Most if not all antibiotics have egg withdrawal periods. Bacterial diseases such as MG and coryza eventually build resistance to antibiotics and will require a more potent and expensive antibiotic to treat the disease sooner or later, and it continues. 
If you decide to cull; bury diseased birds deep in the ground far away from your coop/pen, or incinerate them. 
Then ensure coops, feeders, waterers, roosts etc... are disinfected with activated oxine and wait at least 8 months or longer before repopulating.
The best treatment for Mycoplasma diseases would be Denagard. There's no resistance to the product nor egg withdrawal period. It can be purchased from QC Supply. I recommend that you google Denagard or Tiamulin and read about it. It can be mixed with tetracycline for a synergistic effect.
Treatment for Coryza is either Sulfadimethoxine or Sulmet in conjunction with Tylan 50 injectable. Injecting tylan into the breast muscle for quickest effect for 3-5 days.
Good luck.


----------



## Wyandotter

My hens face seemed to be kind of smelly but no swelling. The other hens seem perfectly fine it's just that one hen.


----------

